# Living abroad?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

According to an article I was reading (an AP report) American retirees (drawing SS) and living outside the U.S. number just under 400,000 (according to the Social Security Administration).

The thing that surprised me the most was the fact that the countries most chosen were Canada, Japan, Mexico, Germany, and the United Kingdom. Not most of the Central American Countries that are touted by the travel/expat magazines etc....

Who woulda thought......:shrug:


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I guess most people initially think "I can live like a king in X country on my social security check" Then think "All the other peasants might resent me and do away with me" Then too, a lot of countries have an unstable economical and political history.

I think most people that actually do relocate go somewhere they've been or want to go on vacation, rather than somewhere their dollar will go further. I gather most of them would have further income sources than just SS.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The problem with moving overseas is that Medicare doesn't normally cover medical care outside of the USA.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Nevada said:


> The problem with moving overseas is that Medicare doesn't normally cover medical care outside of the USA.


So true so true.....

But, from what I've read it is that:
Either medical care is so cheap that you can afford any care needed.
Or that you can buy into that country's medical system which is still cheaper than what medicare costs in the good old USA. 

Of course there are some requirements when buying into another country's healthcare or so I've read. But I never went that deep into it as I'm not planning on moving.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Hubby and I began planning for retirement about 15 years ago. We explored several locales both inside and outside the US. We looked at San Miguel de Allende in Mexico because there were plenty of English speakers, warm weather and a nice standard of living at a very reasonable cost.

More recently, I looked into Canada. We've always loved visiting there and currently live about 3 hours from several border crossings. We are incredibly comfortable there during nicer weather but wouldn't want to live there during the cold months. Canada allows Americans to stay for long stretches without a visa and you can also qualify for health coverage. We're still thinking about it, as it would still allow us to be within a few hours of family. Currently, the currency conversion rate is favorable for Americans so the home prices seem to be reasonable in the areas that I've explored. We still might do this, but not right now.

While cost is always something that we are mindful of, the main motivation for wanting to relocate to another country is simply the adventure. My husband and I have always lived within 1 hours drive of our home in NY. Our Florida place now allows us to explore another area of the country together. It might be nice to do it in a foreign country, too!


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We are heading to Mexico on Jan. 4th to live. 
It is cheaper to live there than in the US. Medical care is top notch and is very inexpensive. 
The Hospital Star Medica in Alta Brisa located in Merida has a menu board located on the main floor right in front of the elevator on what certain surgeries cost. The price listed includes the hospital stay, the surgery, the Doctors, any medicines, the anesthesiologist, follow-up visits etc. is the total cost of everything. Just remember you have to pay all of the bill when you check out. 
I can walk into any pharmacy and hand the pharmacist my medicine and they will give me the same without a prescription. 

Nevada, you are correct that Medicare doesn't cover you down there but I can drop Medicare Plan D. If you are planning on coming back to the states it would be best to keep it. I also read you can drop Medicare but you get charged so much a year for every year you didn't have it when you come back to the US.

Here is an example of what it could cost you to live every month in Mexico. Prices and deals on items (TV,Cable, Phone, taxes, water, etc) varies per the part of Mexico you live in. Not my list but by a couple who have been living there for one year.
Exchange Rate Used: 20 pesos to 1 USD

Estimated Monthly Household Expenses if you own your home.

Water / Sewer: $158.23 pesos ($7.91 USD)
Gas (for water heater and stove): $350.76 pesos ($17.53 USD)
High Speed Internet + phone (Telmex 100mbps + unlimited calls to the U.S.): $999 pesos ($49.95 USD)
Electricity: $2,125 pesos ($106.25 USD)
Cable TV (Sky): $603.00 pesos ($30.15 USD)
Monthly Homeowner&#8217;s / Maintenance Fees : $3,276 pesos ($163.80 USD) *
Two Cell Phones (unlimited calls / texts to the U.S., Mexico and Canada) **: $343.96 pesos ($17.99 USD)
Expat Medical Insurance for both of us: $2,516 pesos ($125.83 USD)
Car Insurance: $890 pesos ($44.50 USD)
Section Total: $11,261.95 pesos ($563.09 USD)

*That is only if you have an HOA
** Deals can be had for cell phones. This person got 2 years of service by paying for 1 year in advance.
Property Taxes: You can get a discount if you pay it in January (15-20%)
Water bill: If you pay for the whole year you get 2 months free. Water is unlimited
If older than 65 you can get a 50% discount on travel within Mexico (plane or train)

Construction in Mexico is a lot cheaper than in the US. They don't look at square feet they look at at home many blocks it will take to do an add-on to your house.

There is crime in Mexico but there is crime everywhere. Crime in Mexico is the opportunity type of crime. Someone leaves their door or window open so anyone walking by can see what you have. Like in the states you just have to be smart.

Like anything in life study what you are doing before you do it.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Update: last week we went and paid our Property Taxes and our water bill. The grand total in USD was $ 41.00 for a......YEAR


----------

